# Litchfield Launch new Suspension Kit at Autosport 2012



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We are delighted to announce our stunning new GTR suspension kit that it has developed exclusively with Bilstein and Eibach. This has taken a huge amount of time and effort throughout 2011 but we could not be happier with the results  All those that have already sampled our development kits have been blown away by the difference not only in the improvement in steering feel and handling but also the overall ride quality that is significantly better in all modes.

No more switching straight to Comfort mode or not being able to enjoy Race mode fully on the road 

Below is the press release that has been produced for the Autosport International show.

*Litchfield Launches New Nissan GT-R Performance Suspension Package (2008-12 all models)*

*Springs and Dampers*

In an industry first, Litchfield have worked extensively with both suspension giant’s technical teams to create a world-class upgrade.

The new kit has been designed to be fully compatible with all versions of Nissan’s GTR and is a true ‘plug and play’ fitment, integrating with all factory electronics. As you would expect the handling ability has been taken up several notches, but without sacrificing ride comfort. In fact, thanks to the vastly superior internals of the damper unit, ride quality is significantly improved, particularly on cars still wearing the ‘Run Flat’ tyres.

Offering enhanced body control, allied to a new aggressive stance and rake change, the Litchfield kit will massively reduce the car’s natural propensity to understeer, whilst simultaneously transforming steering feel and accuracy. The lower stance and superior surface damping not only appeal visually and dynamically, but also offer increased high-speed stability on both road and track.










The kit is a true technical tour de force, thanks to Litchfield’s unparalleled access to both Eibach and Bilstein’s OEM development teams. The damper units are produced to OEM standard, but feature a unique custom shim stack and revised piston design, developed in conjunction with Litchfield’s engineers. This offers the driver significant improvements over the factory dampers, with low speed ride comfort being utterly transformed with much more compliance. As one would expect from Nissan’s original supplier, the dampers retain all Comfort, Normal and Race modes for instant driver adjustment.










The springs have been through the same extensive development process, with the R&D being undertaken by the same design team that is responsible for Eibach’s F1 and WRC programmes. The front springs have been developed from a wind derived from the German firm’s multiple title-winning NASCAR range, whereas the rears have been wound in Eibach’s Special Projects division as a bespoke item.

The damper bodies have been finished at Bilstein’s Ennepetal factory in a hard wearing silver powder coat finish and the Eibach springs have been press stressed, shot peened and then epoxy coated in the motorsport ‘Himmelblau’ hue.










*Rear Anti Roll Bar*

Although the new spring and damper kit can be fitted in isolation, owners looking for the ultimate GT-R package will also opt for Litchfield’s custom rear anti-roll bar set up. Once again, this has been produced exclusively for Litchfield, by Eibach and benefits from extensive testing in all manner of road and track conditions. The bar features innovative new geometry developed by Litchfield’s engineers and is fully adjustable with 5 individual settings to allow owners to set the car up to suit prevailing weather or track conditions – or indeed, personal preference.

The thicker rear bar reduces body roll through increased design stiffness over the OEM part. Developed on Eibach’s motorsport production line, they are manufactured from cold-formed, high-strength aircraft-grade steel for precision performance, and finished with the long lasting ‘Himmelblau’ powder coat finish to match the springs. The anti-roll bar comes complete with all new bushes to further improve response and precision.

The Litchfield Kit has taken over 12 months of development including back to back testing of every model year of GTR as well as comparisons against the leading aftermarket solutions. This ensured that all the GTR’s suspension characteristics were fully understood, the control systems work perfectly and the long term reliability is as good as the original dampers. The kit benefits from a comprehensive 2 year warranty on all components for added piece of mind.

The Litchfield GT-R kits offers a more ‘analogue’ link between the steering and the driver, increasing driver confidence, improving turn-in, reducing understeer and creating a more stable high-speed chassis, particularly over undulating surfaces. Add in the ability to tailor the car to suit driver tastes and makes a compelling package at a very reasonable £2,995+vat.

More details information will be made available soon and we have a demonstrator fitted with our final prototype for all those who would like a test drive.

The initial stock order is due in April and we are using the Information Request Form on our new website to help keep interested customers updated. If you would like immediate information please feel free to contact us at anytime.










Our 2011 Demonstrator is displayed in the Engineering section on both the Eibach and Bilstein stands and will be moved to the Santa Pod display area for Saturday and Sunday’s public days.










Along with a host of other upgrades our car also features Alcon’s new update to the incredible GTR “Superkit” which uses a redesigned calliper and their new “S” type 400mm brake discs which are designed to give a more consistent wear pattern and improved pedal feel. Also at the Autosport show Alcon will be announcing their new CCX Carbon Ceramic option which we are proud to say we will also be the UK distributor for :clap:










The new Alcon Superkit is fitted under lightweight 20” TSW Nurburgring wheels which are available to order for us now.










In another world first our demonstrator is fitted with a sample set of the new Michelin Pilot Super Sport tyres which are not due to be released until April in GTR sizes. When Michelin found out about our GTR handling work they were keen to get our feedback on their new showcase tyre. Subaru recently replaced the Bridgestone RE070 with the Super Sport for their flagship S206 model and we have heard good things from some of Ford’s chassis engineers who have also been working with some of our partners recently 










I will put more information about the tyres once they have bedded in but first impressions are very good 

Regards

Iain


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

This is epic, :clap::clap: great work Ian, any word on prices on the tyres too


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks awesome Iain great job as always. Can't wait to hear how the tyres are as well.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't have any prices at the moment but I have a meeting with Michelin next week.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

:bowdown1:...everything looks first class Iain....the R&D work must have been huge and sure well worth it. Will add myself to the info list via the web page...prices on the wheels/tyres would be good when you have them.

Now does anyone want a couple of tickets for the show? Not sure I can afford to go anymore....temptation might just be too much!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Our new website is almost finished, just a couple more tweaks and it will go live tomorrow 

Stevie, you had better not drive the demonstrator then 

Regards

Iain


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Superb Iain, congrats to you and the team. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I love everything you have put up except the TSW even though they look nice.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Lovely stuff Iain.

Couple of questions... 

1. Kit is £3k + vat... Is that fitted, and if not, what is the fitting cost?

2. Those Michelins look more rounded profile than the OEM rubber, or is it just the photo?

3. The tyres are not runflats I assume?


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Lubberly-jubbly! :thumbsup:

The list of tantalising must-haves just keeps on growing! :bowdown1:

Think I might eventually break and have my entire salary paid direct to LI hence forth! :runaway: :chuckle:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Oh. My. God.
Obviously I knew about most of this after chatting to you, but I didn't know how gorgeous it would all look when put together! :clap:

The TSWs look great, will they be available in different finishes, e.g. I think they would look awesome in a matt gun metal...

And a major coup getting the first set of GT-R sized Michelin Super Sports. From accounts I've read, there is no doubt they will be the ultimate all round tyre for the GT-R. Put me down for the first available set as my R888s are looking a bit ropey! :thumbsup:

Really looking forward to driving your demonstrator soon.


----------



## Visconti (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow guys 

Great work

Can't wait to see some prices!


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Fantastic! I can see having a gtr is going to be expensive!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great work Ian. :thumbsup:

Next service due in March... could be expensive visit! :runaway:


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Great work from Litchfield

Finally a set of dampers specifically engineered for the GTR which retains full stock capabilities

I have been waiting for PSS's to come out with GTR sizes, R888's are too noisy for my taste


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are Alcon released carbon CCX discs only, or will it be a caliper too?

Are CCX better than CCM?

Anders


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Amazing work again guys :bowdown1:

Will have to have a try of the demonstrator when i'm down for my service.

Hopefully these Michellin tyres will live up to the hype and be offered at a realistic price point as well!


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Great work and R&D, makes GTR ownership even more exciting


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Makes the question of buying new vs upgrading even harder


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

+1 thats exactly my first thought, fit stage 1 or 2 and the new suspension kit and you're pretty much there for performance and comfort.:clap:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, any weight saving?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Makes the question of buying new vs upgrading even harder


Yep, this has pretty much expunged the remaining pangs of regret I've had about not buying the 2011 I had on order.
Not tried it yet, but I'm betting this new suspension will be better still than the 2011/12's and we all know power and gearbox can be made better very easily. The rest is cosmetic and even they can be replicated.

The fact that my car has probably devalued to £35k-£37k means the chances of me trading it in for a newer model are virtually zero even if I had the means...


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh bugger....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

BT52 said:


> Oh bugger....


 There is no escape, Mark... :runaway:


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> There is no escape, Mark... :runaway:


Spent the last 3 years pretending that their AST suspension gubbins for the Spec-C doesn't actually exist, now this, and going there Saturday after next


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Makes the question of buying new vs upgrading even harder



It really does. So, if stage 2, and gearbox software, is around £3k, and then the new suspension is around the same, thats £6k spent. If you apply this to a my10 with low miles, thats around £46kish, or thereabouts, against £75k for a new my12. It almost comes down to wether you like the colour, or not, of your existing car, because you can virtually get the car you want now, by updating software, and adding this, and that. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> We are delighted to announce our stunning new GTR suspension kit that it has developed exclusively with Bilstein and Eibach.
> 
> Iain



You have my attention! Now I have three questions.

1 - How much do the springs lower the ride height vs factory on a 2009 GT-R?

2 - What are the spring rates and are the springs progressive?

3 - What warranty coverage does the kit carry?


Thank you.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

crffl said:


> You have my attention! Now I have three questions.
> 
> 1 - How much do the springs lower the ride height vs factory on a 2009 GT-R?
> 
> ...


Yeah I'd like to know how much it lowers the car too, but as for warranty: " The kit benefits from a comprehensive 2 year warranty on all components for added piece of mind."


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Well done Iain & team - keep up the good work! Outstanding package you have developed by the looks of it.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> :bowdown1:...everything looks first class Iain....the R&D work must have been huge and sure well worth it. Will add myself to the info list via the web page...prices on the wheels/tyres would be good when you have them.
> 
> Now does anyone want a couple of tickets for the show? Not sure I can afford to go anymore....temptation might just be too much!


You could always put your bargain helmet on eBay mate?!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Naranja said:


> You could always put your bargain helmet on eBay mate?!


 no way....that was the bargain of the century and I love it! I might just have to try and sneak some suspension in under the radar:thumbsup:

I think I really do need more suspension mods but then I do also need more power...oh and better cooling....and carbon....and wheels:runaway:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Iain

I'm due my 12 month service shortly and am interested in the upgrades mentioned also the gearbox software as I have heard a lot of positive comments 

Can you please add my name to the list please, I did go to the website but couldn't see where to add my details duh!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> no way....that was the bargain of the century and I love it! I might just have to try and sneak some suspension in under the radar:thumbsup:
> 
> I think I really do need more suspension mods but then I do also need more power...oh and better cooling....and carbon....and wheels:runaway:


It was an absolute bargain, shame I couldn't squeeze a 'medium' on my noggin.

I'm glad I haven't got your willpower! It is superb kit though. They're about the best a/m wheels I've seen for a GTR, if only they were a bit darker....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Naranja said:


> It was an absolute bargain, shame I couldn't squeeze a 'medium' on my noggin.
> 
> I'm glad I haven't got your willpower! It is superb kit though. They're about the best a/m wheels I've seen for a GTR, if only they were a bit darker....


Yeah it's a problem....and I am still thinking bikes! This not having one is not sitting well with me! I need a pay rise to fund my addiction!


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

I NEED THIS!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Stevie76 said:


> Yeah it's a problem....and I am still thinking bikes! This not having one is not sitting well with me! I need a pay rise to fund my addiction!


No R1 any more then.....
You're still welcome to a spin on my Tiger 1050, perfect for winter. Sport map and Arrow race 'zaust, should be right up your street! I'll try and keep up on the 'Busa....


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Naranja said:


> No R1 any more then.....
> You're still welcome to a spin on my Tiger 1050, perfect for winter. Sport map and Arrow race 'zaust, should be right up your street! I'll try and keep up on the 'Busa....


Nope R1 is gone...had to just give in and let it go as knee was just not going to have it. Might just take you up on that spin, I do fancy one and should be fine on the knee....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Very interested in the revised suspension, and much better value than Nismo and Nordring offerings.

Any news on the brake cooling splitter?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Long but excellent day at the Show today and the upgrades are going down well. 

Thanks for the comments guys, I can’t wait for you to try them.

In reverse order 

AndyDrew - The new website had a problem with the new shop  but it should be sorted in the morning. I’m sure you will like the Gearbox software and engine map update.

Ceffl – 1) I’ll add the height change to the website, I have so many figures in my head at the moment I can’t actually remember exactly how much it was. It’s not a big drop we concentrated in getting the right rake angle for the handling rather than a big drop which can cause other problems.
2) The springs are our own custom rate which works with the new dampers.
Robsm – the suspension is the same casing etc as standard so no difference in weight. If you mean the wheels we have not weighed them yet but I’ll measure them next week.

SamboGrove – You will be welcome to have a go in the Demo. I think the Michelin’s will be really good. I need to get them on the right size wheel to test them properly and we have a day planned on track soon.

Ander R35 – Currently the CCX are going to be supplied as completed kits as production is limited but they will off the discs to SuperKit owners in the future. Alcon has been working on these new Discs for some time (Alcon Brake Development) and they have made a lot of changes to the original design. They are different to the discs offered by other brake manufacturers.

Max R34 – The PSS were quieter than the Dunlops I used to get back to the show today.

[email protected] – Send me a email and I’ll send you the prices.

Charlie Charlie – 1) The fitting cost will be £395+vat with the Laser Alignment.
2) I’m not sure what you mean about the rounded profile. The images of the front don’t really do them justice as the TSW are actually wider than std but these are just for testing and the show.
3) PSS tyres are not runflats

Regards
Iain


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

can you comment on the CCX brakes Cooling, in the link you just posted...


> During of this testing phase they have discovered some very interesting improvements with focused brake cooling.


Also what are the differences between the Ferrari spec Michelin super sports and the GT-R version? cause the F spec are far better than the standard spec for performance from what im told.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Having had the good fortune to sample a late "pre-release" version of this new suspension set-up when my car was last with Iain in December, all I can say is DO NOT try it unless you have the requisite £s in place to buy it!

It is one of those modifications, like the gearbox software upgrade, that makes such a difference that you simply will not be able to resist it.

Iain - please put me down for the upgrade when my car's next with you in May.

P.S. As an added bonus, this is one mod that even your non-car loving partner might actively want. My wife had a ride in the car and thought that as a passenger it was significantly more comfortable. She's right.


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sure you already know, but the website doesn't seem to work properly in Chrome. Is ok in IE though


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks, it seems to be working this end (Press F5 to refresh) but there are a few bugs to sort out today so I'll have it looked into.

Mindlessoath - Alcon managed to knock a 1/3 of the brake temperatures by having the right type of ducking to the brakes installed. We are having a front lipspoiler designed to maximise this.
I don't have the technical information on the PSS tyres at the moment but will ask the question. I'm sure Ferrari have lots of "special" parts from suppliers 

Regards

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't see the information request bit, but otherwise the site seems to be working ok for me in Chrome.

Very interesting about the ducted front splitter Iain. I've been waiting for years and Rexspeed have been talking about releasing a modified version of their brake ducted splitter soon.

How long before your solution reaches the market and is it going to be carbon?

You mentioned the TSWs in your photo weren't the right size; do you know when the correct sized ones will be in production (the rears look a bit recessed in your photo too) and will they be available in matt gun metal as they are in some other sizes? Any indication on price yet?


----------



## BT52 (Mar 14, 2005)

Litchfield said:


> Thanks, it seems to be working this end (Press F5 to refresh)


Ok, F5 sorted it


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

David, the information request for is availabe from the yellow link on the side of the page or as a drop down link on the Nissan section.
It should bring this up 
Litchfield - Performance Car Excellence

Our lipspoiler has been designed and we are waiting for the Molds to be made so I would imagine it will be Spring time for a release. Most of the lipspoilers we have seen don't actually feed much air (if any) to the brakes. Ours will require a slight changed to the car when fitted to get the air directed onto the brakes. It will be Carbon 

The rears are the correct size but could do with a small spacer to look right but the fronts a slightly wider as we would looking at different tyre width options for something else we are doing. The TSW are about £430+vat each. Colours and sizes are available on their website but we can have them repainted if required. TSW Alloy Wheels | The Nurburgring in gunmetal and matte bronze| www.TSW.com


Regards

Iain


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd be interested in the front lip spoiler. Will it be wind tunnel tested to ensure no lift is generated, or better still more downforce generated 

Are you planning any Canards, I'd fit the Mines ones but I recon Police would rip them off?

Anders


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic work Iain! 

When will your modified rear spoiler be ready and available?


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Great work Iain, I have just plotted my upgrade road map and spent over £20K!

I will call you next week and arrange to drop-in when you help me plan spend my kid's inheritance, hopefully I can have a run out in your demonstrator [that'll do the trick!]


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Undertray bolt set :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Will that front lip be for the DBA or CBA or both? I noticed the pic above is a DBA but aftermarket lips won't work for both versions of gtr.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We are looking at making 2 versions as the fittings are different.

The Dry Carbon rear spoiler is available now for £1,150+vat

Regards

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> We are looking at making 2 versions as the fittings are different.
> 
> The Dry Carbon rear spoiler is available now for £1,150+vat
> 
> ...


Any pics?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Iain will mail you on wheels and suspension...looks really good


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*2012 Must-haves*

For me the perfect 2012 tuning upgrade package for my MY2009 would be:

**Cooling:*

The new lip spoiler with brake ducting
Forge gearbox cooler and improved sump 
*my quezzy is: Is there a compatible solution for these two upgrade items fitted together?

**Brakes:*

Front 400mm Alcons
Rear 380mm Alcons
Pagid RS29s all round
*will the 2012 Alcons come with the groovy new S-curves too?!  My 2 year old 380 front Alcons are worse for wear and OEM rears will be 3 years old soon. Had my money's worth.

**Handling:*

Bilstein dampers and Eibach spring kit
Eibach anti-roll bar & sway bar kit
*what's the recommended stiffness set-up for best all-round results from the five settings?

**Tyres*

MPSS Front and Rears
*Looking forward to finding out the answer on the F-Spec quezzy and prices. Noticed the 285/255s with the wrong aspect ratios are about £1200incVAT at Camskills.

**Miscellaneous*

2012 Gearbox upgrade
Miltek Stage II zorst baffle realignment
Undertray bolts upgrade
Dodson 4WD Gear Lock
*is the zorst baffle defect an easy workshop fix or back to Miltek for a return and swap? + for a stage II doing mostly road but some light track work is the Dodson lock a sensible fitment?

Styling-wise, thinking of Bronze TSKs and a Bayside Blue wrap from *MAGIC*! :clap:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Undertray bolt set :clap: :thumbsup:


It's staggering to think that after so much extreme engineering effort on the rest of the car that Nissan chose to fit expensive carbon parts to the car with cheap mild steel bolts. Would've only cost them a few pence to get stainless bolts as OEM.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Litchfield said:


> The images of the front don’t really do them justice as the TSW are actually wider than std but these are just for testing and the show.


Re the wheels and tyres, will it be possible to run a 285/35 "square" set up front and rear?
I was about to buy a new set of "front" 285 R888s all round, rather than the 285/315 set up Toyo originally designed for the GT-R, as I find the 315s give too much grip at the rear which limits the adjustability of the car mid-corner.

Most of the seriously tracked US cars run a square set up, including the Top Speed Motorsport one that won the One Lap of America event last year (although they ran 315s MPSSs all round with wider front wings).

A front wheel that will clear the wheelarches but allow a 285mm tyre to be optimally fitted would be great!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to give a 285 square set up a try, I'll probably replace the Dunlop fronts with 285 and then when the rears go swap to MPSS 285 square.

Anders


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Guy said:


> It's staggering to think that after so much extreme engineering effort on the rest of the car that Nissan chose to fit expensive carbon parts to the car with cheap mild steel bolts. Would've only cost them a few pence to get stainless bolts as OEM.


So true :chairshot

We always have trouble with putting some of the bolts back into the undertray and if need be replace them with new ones from Nissan.

Not anymore now thanks to Iain we will stock these bolts.


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> So true :chairshot
> 
> We always have trouble with putting some of the bolts back into the undertray and if need be replace them with new ones from Nissan.
> 
> Not anymore now thanks to Iain we will stock these bolts.



Do 2011/12 cars still have mild steel undertray bolts??


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> The Dry Carbon rear spoiler is available now for £1,150+vat
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


Thanks Iain.
Did you end up getting the spoiler modified with the raised lip on it?

Any pics?


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Perfect list of mods :thumbsup:



Aerodramatics said:


> For me the perfect 2012 tuning upgrade package for my MY2009 would be:
> 
> **Cooling:*
> 
> ...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Jasper013 said:


> Do 2011/12 cars still have mild steel undertray bolts??


Yes they do.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

H20 MRV said:


> Perfect list of mods :thumbsup:


almost! Forgot to include Iain's rather snazzy anti-hijack kit plus the down payment for the Stage 6 rebuild!!! :flame:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Full respect to you guys, the attention to detail and the amount of R&D that goes into your products makes me want another GTR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I spoke with Iain today re front carbon lip, he'll post some 3D renders within the next couple of days 

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I've seen the front lip pics on e-mail, looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> I've seen the front lip pics on e-mail, looks great :thumbsup:


Yup, and if it comes with proper brake cooling hose that routes to the hub, he will sell loads, as NOBODY on the planet is currently making a kit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, and if it comes with proper brake cooling hose that routes to the hub, he will sell loads, as NOBODY on the planet is currently making a kit. :thumbsup:


It will have a hose providing cool air to the centre of the disc 

Some nice thought gone in to the Aero too.

Anders


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Any updates on those renders? That information is very great to hear about direct to the hub cooling! Something many many many gtr buyers want and sofar no one has made.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry I think our ftp details have changed with the new site, will sort it out next week.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

With Iain's permission, here's the pics. Can't wait for this :bowdown1:

Anders


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Front lips orders:

Anders_R35 - confirmed


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Me likey


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Front lips orders:
> 
> Anders_R35 - confirmed


I'm a bit confused by this 

Does it mean you have placed an order with Iain or have just started a 'wish' list?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Karls said:


> I'm a bit confused by this
> 
> Does it mean you have placed an order with Iain or have just started a 'wish' list?


I've placed an order. As soon as they're ready I want one.

Anders


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks good. Is alcon making the rest of the ducting to the rotor or are you? And when is the ducting to the brake going to release? same time as your lip?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Front lips orders:
> 
> Anders_R35 - confirmed


I'm going to stick one on as well


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> I'm going to stick one on as well


And me. I've been saying for years that a decently ducted front lip would sell well!


----------



## R1Mark (Jul 7, 2003)

Doesn't GTC do a splitter with ducting?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

R1Mark said:


> Doesn't GTC do a splitter with ducting?


yup GTC Dry Carbon composite Front Spoiler w/ Air guides


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> With Iain's permission, here's the pics. Can't wait for this :bowdown1:
> 
> Anders


Since this is the front lip element only, looks like the forge intake still fits in the front valance?! Fingers crossed.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Aerodramatics said:


> Since this is the front lip element only, looks like the forge intake still fits in the front valance?! Fingers crossed.


If you mean the Forge trans cooler, then yes, this piece will not interfere with that at all.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Re the suspension,

Do you think they'll be any market for second hand stock 2011 suspension?

It's likely I'll be ordering the suspension from Iain but will need to offload what I have.

Not seen anything like this for sale so also have no idea of the going rate.

I wonder if I could sell the 290mm standard brakes too?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Re the suspension,
> 
> Do you think they'll be any market for second hand stock 2011 suspension?
> 
> ...


I would be interested to hear if there's much difference in performance, I thought this was aimed at previous models?

Anders


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Re the suspension,
> 
> Do you think they'll be any market for second hand stock 2011 suspension?
> 
> ...


That's a very good question. Is Iain's price going to include taking your stock parts in part exchange or is that the outright purchase price?

But if it is an outright purchase price, then I'm sure there will be a market for your 2011 parts from 2009-2010 owners.


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

Litchfield said:


> *Litchfield Launches New Nissan GT-R Performance Suspension Package (2008-12 all models)*
> 
> *Springs and Dampers*


Is this package available yet and if so has anyone had it fitted?

As per my earlier post I would like to know the spring rates and how much the ride height will be lowered vs a factory-spec R35.

Cheers:wavey:


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> *Litchfield Launches New Nissan GT-R Performance Suspension Package (2008-12 all models)*
> 
> The initial stock order is due in April and we are using the Information Request Form on our new website to help keep interested customers updated. If you would like immediate information please feel free to contact us at anytime.


Iain - Any news to share?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Iain, any update on the front lip availability?


----------



## Skp (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm booked in on the 11th when I get home for the suspension upgrade, new Michelins, and cable cant wait. Then got two track days 3 and 4 days later at Knockhill to test it out 

Skip


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Quick question re suspension is the new suspension designed to work with oe dunlop run flats or Michelin pilot super sports ?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The kit is designed using the Dunlop Tyres but work well with the Michelins. This was one of the key tests we did during our recent nurburgring trip.
The dampers have now arrived and the springs are on cause for the end of the month so we'll be taking orders soon.

Regards

Iain


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Big thanks to the guys in Litchfield and especially to Iain for helping us with the suspension kit for our record breaking EXL1500R.
This kit is making the difference when you are talking about real performance and you demand the best from every piece of a project, and we would recommend it to anyone gladly.
Thanks again Litchfield.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Are you running this suspension on your drag car?


----------



## Exelixis (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes we are running the Litchfield suspension.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Well done Theo, excellent result :thumbsup:

Kind Regards

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Adamantium said:


> Are you running this suspension on your drag car?


I think the answer is, it's not a drag car, which makes its performance all the more remarkable.
I love the fact it was driven hundreds of kms to the event and back.

Congrats!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I suppose you are right David. Not many people with 8 second gtrs that don't trailer them to events.


----------

